# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Tema: Te Burgosurit e ludtes dyt botrore.

## SkenderIi

Mir mrama te nderuar lexova disa shkrime ketu lidhje me luftart e luftes te dyt botrore te anamoraves apo te them te presheves dhe  Bujanovcit por pash shum gjana se nuk jan reale po nuk e di se nga kush i keni mar kto informata apo kush ju ka njoftu me kto gjëra jo te sakta keshtu qe ju lutem osht më mir meu informu me njerz te cilat i din gjanat se pash ketu qe njerzit te cilt kan dhan shum kontribut dhe jan kan dhe te denuar edhe me jet apo me denim likfidimi e ka dhe me ka 20 e 15 vite burg qe kan ndejn ne burgjet e serbis flm me respekt

----------


## Vinjol

Skenderli   Kjo qe thua  ti  qendron  (Y)

----------


## jarigas

Pse nuk shkruan ne temen perkatese duke sjelle ndihmesen tende ne qartesimin e fakteve qe ke ne zoterim?!

----------


## Neteorm

Forumi  nuk ben selektime as idesh e as konceptesh por vetem pasqyron ate qe perbehet sot shoqeria shqiptare brenda e jashte kufijeve te Shqiperise!

----------

